# My biggest perk-up ever



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

When I worked at Hewlett Packard, about 4 years ago, went out to my car in the parking lot at about 5 PM. I heard a steam engine whistle . . no, it was impossible. I grew up in India and steam engines were so much a part of my life, but they don't exist here in the USA (?)

I drove about a half mile and had to stop at a RR crossing. There was a steam engine, pulling a train. I couldn't believe it. Wow, that was like a dream. Brought back so many memories of growing up in India.

Turns out, it was the only working steam engine left in the USA.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

My point was how much difference the "experience" can be, even more than just the menu.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

by working, do you mean pulling freight commercially?

Because I can think of 3 steam engines in operation in Utah though only one is for the public. The other two are recreations of the original engines at the driving of the Golden Spike. They do a very little bit of puffing but do work.

There's another down in New Mexico/Colorado that does a small gauge tourist line in the summer.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Not sure, I understood it as the only steam engine still pulling freight.

Sure made my heart stop for a minute. And I think the steam engine, from a technological viewpoint, was the most revolutionary invention in the last 1000 years, despite the problems that came after it. The steam locomotive was a very meaningful part of my childhood.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Love your story, uuuummmmm, nice memories.
and I understood "working" but not sure and it doesn't matter.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Nan, you always have nice things to say


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's great you have pleasant memories of the steam locomotive, Andy. 

I grew up in Rock Island, Illinois (USA), home of the Rock Island Railroad. It was part of our culture, providing an easy way to get to Chicago and to ship freight. My mom sent my trunk of clothes to summer camp at the freight depot. When I was a child we sang songs about the RR in school.

Now it's gone. Passenger service ended in the '70s, I believe. But in some areas of the US, passenger train service is alive and kicking. We're trying to bring it back between Chicago and Milwaukee, and to extend it on to Minneapolis. But that's a hard sell to taxpayers these days. (Doesn't make sense not to have it, but there you are!)


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Andy I enjoyed your story I have wonderful memories of riding trains while I was living in Europe. It was actually one of my favorite things to do I love being at the train station, having a coffee waiting for the train, meeting people on the train. My dream is to some day ride on the orient express on the original route from Paris to Istanbul. 

One thing I did not understand this part or your comments:


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I was trying to make some relevance to this site, since my original post had nothing to do with culinary arts. I guess it wasn't necessary.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

it's The Night Cafe, non food.


----------

